# Buddy trying to sell me motor...



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

My buddy is trying to sell me his 2003 or 2004 (he dosnt know what year for sure) Mercury short shaft 15hp tiller. It dosnt have electric start, but he says it runs perfect and dosnt need anything done to it...What should i look for when im checking it out?? What should i ask about the motor before buying it?? He only wants $500 for it!!







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Compression test, check the oil in the lower unit and then test it on the water. Compression test will tell you the condition of the cylinders, lower unit oil will tell you if there is a leak and wet test will tell you if there is a problem with the lower end gears. It can run great in a bucket of water and still have big problems.

Compression test How-To's http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=313884


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool... Im also looking for a jackplate for my gheenoe classic. got info on that??


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Cool... Im also looking for a jackplate for my gheenoe classic. got info on that??


 [smiley=1-mmm.gif]I think I heard of some place called TsG [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] that some people on this forum like. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

PM sent


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> My buddy is trying to sell me his 2003 or 2004 (he dosnt know what year for sure) Mercury short shaft 15hp tiller. It dosnt have electric start, but he says it runs perfect and dosnt need anything done to it...What should i look for when im checking it out?? What should i ask about the motor before  buying it?? He only wants $500 for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should purchase it and let me have it.....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if it mechanically checks out $500 is a steal of a deal


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha its goin straight on the classic if i buy it!!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Truuuust me TSG is the Cadilac !!!

I have Both ... Bob's Not So Good :-(

Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I can tell you just by looking that this is a crap motor. you should give me your so called friend's phone number so I can call him and give him a piece of my mind! ;D

Yeah, if it checks out good like Tom C told you how to check it, I would grab that motor if I were in your shoes.


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

This will be my first 2stroke I have owned. Are they easy to work and keep running well?? What are some problems alot of people face with Mercury? If i do buy it what are some things i need to know to keep the motor running perfect? What kind of maintenance will i need to do after every use?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Mercury Marine is so used to being asked,
that a webpage is dedicated to the answers:

http://www.mercurymarine.com/serviceandwarranty/maintenance_storage/twostroke.php


----------

